

Rate My Startup: Appfail.net - sbarski
http://appfail.net

======
sbarski
Hey everyone, in a nutshell, my co-founder and I launched a startup we’ve been
working on for about a year. It is a cloud-based exception monitoring service
for ASP.NET and/or JavaScript. We plan on adding support for Ruby and Python
very soon.

We have a few features that other competing services do not have. We are also
proud of our UI (and the overall usability) to which we gave a lot of love.

We think that our service is useful and we have been using it to find and fix
bugs in our other projects.

What are your thoughts? Advice? Criticism?

Edit: Appfail was in beta for a while and I've asked for advice before. We are
now out of beta and with a host of new features. Looking forward to any
feedback!

~~~
franze
delete this thread and make it a SHOW HN: (it will show up here
<https://news.ycombinator.com/ask> )- and submit some other time (you choose a
bad time) - then you will have a much better chance for feedback

------
koopajah
clickable : <http://appfail.net>

I like the idea but could you tell what are you key differentiators from
something like <http://www.muscula.com/> which is one I was considering to use
right now?

Something I don't understand in your pricing is the difference between
professionnal and business about the history. For professionnal you only have
60 days history for up to 12,000 issues and for business you have 180 days
history for up to 40,000 issues. The problem is that if you reach the maximum
for professionnal in 60 days you'll probably reach the maximum of business too
in 180 days, wouldn't you ?

Also what do you mean by "Web Sites (Applications)" is it URL based, domain
based?

Another small point, under Firefox, if I click on "Pricing" on the header, it
goes to the pricing by showing/hiding every div and it's not a nice effect.

EDIT: You might also want to add a menu for "Features" because when you are on
"Pricing" or "Support" it's not intuitive where to go to see more info.

